# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  إنشاء القانون الجنائي الدولي وتطويره ارتباطاً وثيقاً بحل القضايا الجوهرية للعلاقات ال

## أم خطاب

ترتبط مسألة إنشاء القانون الجنائي الدولي وتطويره ارتباطاً وثيقاً بحل القضايا الجوهرية للعلاقات الدولية العصرية ألا وهي حفظ السلام وأمن البشرية ودرء أعمال العدوان ومنع الانتهاكات الواسعة للحقوق والحريات الأساسية وغيرها من القضايا التي تعكر الأجواء الدولية اليوم. 

إن رفع مستوى التعاون بين الدول في المقاضاة الجنائية للأشخاص المذنبين بمخالفة القانون الدولي ومعاقبتهم من شأنه أن يساعد على تفعيل الكفاح في سبيل درء أخطر أصناف الجرائم الدولية ووضع حد لها. 

استأثرت مسألة جوهر وآفاق القانون الجنائي الدولي ولا تزال تستأثر اهتماماً خاصاً في مجال العلم، وثمة عدد لا بأس به من المذاهب في هذا الصدد، المتناقضة، كالعادة، وغير الموضوعة بشكل كاف. وانطلاقاً من هذه النقطة ينبغي في رأينا القيام بتحليل القانون الجنائي الدولي من زاوية مصادره ونظريته من أجل فهم جوهر الموضوع. 



**********

إن مصادر القانون الجنائي الدولي شأنها شأن مصادر القانون الدولي يجب فهمها بمعنى مزدوج، أولا، بمعنى ذلك الأساس الذي يؤثر تأثيراً حاسماً على القانون الجنائي الدولي، ثانياً، بمعنى أسلوب أول شكل يظهر هذا الأساس من خلاله. وفي الحالة الأولى يجب أن نفهم بمصدر القانون الجنائي الدولي أسباباً مادية بما في ذلك نضال الدول وتعاونها ومصلحتها المشتركة وتعلقها المتبادل في الكفاح ضد الجرائم الدولية. وفي الحالة الثانية ينبغي أن نفهم مصدر القانون الجنائي الدولي بالمعنى القانوني أي بمعنى ذلك الشكل الذي يتجلى من خلاله هذا الغرض أو ذاك وبمعنى ذلك الشكل الذي تتخذه قاعدة من قواعد القانون الجنائي الدولي. 

ولدى الحديث عن مصادر القانون الجنائي الدولي بالمعنى القانوني يجب ألا يغيب عن بالنا أن المادة 38 من نظام المحكمة الدولية الأساسي الذي يشكل جزءاً لا يتجزأ من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة تحدد المصادر التي يتوجب على المحكمة أن تسوي انطلاقاً منها خلافات محالة عليها على قاعدة القانون الدولي على الشكل التالي: 

1- الاتفاقيات الدولية سواء أكانت عامة أو خاصة. 

2- العرف الدولي بصفته إثباتاً للممارسة العامة المعترف بها بصفة القاعدة القانونية. 

3- المبادئ العامة للقانون. 

4- أحكام المحاكم ومقرراتها ووثائقها. 

وكان الحق مع الحقوقيين الدوليين أ. بولتوراك ول. سافينسكي حين كتبا أنه لدى تقييم تطور قواعد القانون الدولي في المجال قيد البحث يستخلصون استنتاجاً صائباً أن ما يسمى بـ "قانون نورنبرغ" أي مجموعة من القواعد الخاصة بالمسؤولية الجنائية عن الجرائم ضد السلام والإنسانية وجرائم الحرب قد تشكل ويمارس فعله وذلك على أساس مبادئ نورنبرغ التي تم تطويرها واستكمالها في اتفاقيات جنيف بشأن حماية ضحايا الحرب وفي اتفاقية لاهاي لعام 1954 حول حماية القيم الثقافية في حالة نشوب نزاع مسلح وكذلك (الإضافة من المؤلف) البروتوكولين الاضافيين 1 و2 الملحقين باتفاقيات جنيف لعام 1977 والاتفاقية حول عدم تطبيق مبدأ مضى المدة على جرائم حرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية لعام 1968 والاتفاقية بشأن الابادة بالجملة والتمييز العنصري. 

وينبغي اعتبار الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية قبل غيرها مصدراً للقانون الجنائي الدولي بالدرجة الأولى. وتعد الاتفاقية حول تأسس المحكمة العسكرية الدولية لمحاكمة مجرمي الحرب الألمان والأخرى لمحاكمة مجرمي الحرب اليابانيين الرئيسين وكذلك نظاما هاتين المحكمتين والأحكام الصادرة عنهما مواثيق أساسية منها في أيامنا هذه. إن الوثائق المذكورة آنفا التي تم إعدادها وإقرارها وفقاً لإعلان حكومات الاتحاد السوفيتي والولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا الصادر في 2 نوفمبر عام 1943 حول مسؤولية الهتلريين عن الجرائم الوحشية المقترفة ولقرارات مؤتمري القرم وبودسنام، تعتبر في حقيقة الأمر أول قوانين جنائية دولية إجرائية لأنها بصفتها وثائق دولية تتضمن لأول مرة عناصر للجرائم الدولية وكذلك ترتيبها مفصلاً لاجراءات مقاضاة المجرمين والنظر في الدعاوى الخاصة بالجرائم التي تشملها دائرة اختصاص المحكمة الدولية. على وجه الخصوص. نص نظام محكمة نورنبرغ العسكرية الدولية على عناصر لثلاثة أصناف من الجرائم التي تجر المسؤولية الجنائية إلى الأشخاص الطبيعيين ألا وهي الجرائم ضد السلام وجرائم الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية.(1) 

والحق مع العضو االمراسل لأكاديمية العلوم الروسية غ. تونكين حين كتب يقول إنه "يجري إحداث قواعد من خلال التوفيق بين إرادة الدول المختلفة أو غيرها من ذوات (أو أهال) القانون الدولي. وتعتبر المعاهدة الدولية والعرف الدولي مشكلين أساسيين من التوفيق. وتجري عملية التوفيق عبر مرحلتين، أولاً، التوفيق بين إرادات الدول بصدد قواعد السلوك بحد ذاته، ثانياً، التوفيق بين إرادات الدول بصدد الاعتراف المتبادل بهذه القاعدة كقاعدة ملزمة من الناحية القانونية. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن عملية التوفيق بين إرادات الدول لا سيما عند إحداث القواعد العادية من القانون الدولي قد تكون طويلة بما فيه الكفاية وتدريجية لذا وفي كل حالة من الحالات يمكن أن نتعاطى مع بداية هذه العملية أو أطوارها المرحلية أو نهاياتها. وتكمن ميزة هامة لعملية إحداث القواعد في القانون الدولي أيضاً في توسيع مجال هذه العملية بواسطة إما المعاهدة الدولية إما العرف الدولي(2). 

وبين الأدلة التي تثبت وجود قواعد القانون الجنائي الدولي يجب بالدرجة الأولى ذكر قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة رقم 95 (د/ 1) الذي تم اقراره بالإجماع في 11 ديسمبر عام 1946. وأكد هذا القرار أن مبادئ نورنبرغ تعتبر مبادئ للقانون الدولي. وصاغت لجنة القانون الدولي التابعة للأمم المتحدة مبادئ القانون الدولي المعترف بها في نظام محكمة نورنبرغ والحكم الصادر عنها وناقشت في عام 1950 مشروعاً للمادة بهذا الخصوص. ووفقاً للمادة 6 من ذلك المشروع تشكل الجرائم ضد السلام وجرائم حرب جرائم في نظر القانون الدولي. أما المادة 1 من نفس المشروع فنصت على أن أي شخص يرتكب عملاً إجرامياً من حيث القانون الدولي عليه أن يتحمل المسؤولية عنه ويخضع للعقاب.(3) 

كما نص مشروع لائحة الجرائم ضد السلام وأمن الإنسانية الذي أعدته لجنة القانون الدولي وقدمته للجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في عام 1954 على أن الجريمة ضد السلام وأمن البشرية تعتبر جريمة أيضاً من حيث القانون الدولي يعاقب من يقترفها من الأشخاص. ورغم أن الجمعية العامة لم تصدر قراراً نهائياً بصدد كل من الوثيقتين وتم إرجاء بحثها إلى ما بعد، إلا أنها لم تقدم اعتراضات على مبدأ المسؤولية الجنائية للأشخاص الطبيعيين عن الجرائم الدولية وبذلك أصبحت هذه الوثائق مصدراً للقانون الجنائي الدولي. وينبغي هنا القول أن الجمعية العامة في قرارها المتعلق بلائحة الجرائم ضد السلام وأمن البشرية (علماً بأن مشروع القرار قد طرح من قبل 14 دولة بما فيها الاتحاد السوفيتي) كلفت الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بالتوجه إلى الدول أعضاء المنظمة بطلب تقديم تعليقاتها وملاحظاتها حول مشروع لجنة القانون الدولي حتى 31 ديسمبر عام 1979 على أن تعد السكرتاريا تقريراً مناسباً ليقدم إلى الدورة الجديدة للجمعية العامة. 

وتعتبر الاتفاقية الخاصة بعدم تطبيق مبدأ مضي المدة على مجرمي الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية التي أقرتها الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في 26 نوفمبر عام 1968 (في قرارها رقم 2391) وثيقة أخرى تدخل في دائرة مصادر القانون الجنائي الدولي. 

ويجب ألا يغيب عن البال أن ثمة اتفاقيات أخرى مثل الاتفاقية بشأن درء جرائم الإبادة بالجملة والمعاقبة عليها والاتفاقية الدولية حول القضاء على كافة أشكال التمييز العنصري والاتفاقية بشأن درء جرائم التمييز العنصري والمعاقبة عليها علماً بأن المادة 4 منها تحدد بوضوح مسؤولية الأشخاص الطبيعيين عن ارتكاب جرائم الإبادة بالجملة أمام المجتمع الدولي. وجاء فيها أن "الأشخاص الذين اقترفوا جرائم الإبادة بالجملة وأية من الجرائم المسرودة في المادة 3 تخضع للعقاب بغض النظر عن كونهم حكاماً مسؤولين بموجب الدستور أو موظفين أو أشخاصاً غير رسميين"(4) 

يمكن مواصلة قائمة القوانين والوثائق والاتفاقيات التي تضبط بصورة مباشرة القانون الجنائي الدولي وتعتبر مصادر له.(5) مع ذلك يمكن استخلاص استنتاج من الآن مؤداه أنه رغم كون هذه الاتفاقيات تثبت المبادئ الأساسية للقانون الدولي بصورة عامة. إلا أنها تضبط المسؤولية الجنائية للأشخاص الطبيعيين في الزمن والمجال وبهذا تصبح هذه المبادئ مصادر للقانون الجنائي الدولي. 

وتنص الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات العديدة على التزام الدول المشاركة فيها بتمرير عبر هيئاتها التشريعية وفي حالة نقص القوانين الجنائية الوطنية إجراءات ضرورية لمقاضاة الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه القوانين. وجاء في بعض الاتفاقيات أن الحكومة تتعهد بمعاقبة من يخالف تنفيذ الالتزامات وذلك بحرمان المسؤولين من الحرية وغيرها من أصناف العقاب. 

وإلى جانب المعاهدة يمكن اعتبار العرف الدولي أيضاً مصدراً للقانون الدولي الجنائي. وفي رأي العديد من الحقوقيين المشهورين، لا يجوز اعتبار القانون العرفي مصدراً ثانياً، خاصة وأن دور الأعراف يتزايد باستمرار. وبهذا الخصوص كان الحق مع الباحث غ. دانيلينكو حين قال أثناء انعقاد الاجتماع السنوي الثاني والعشرين للجمعية السوفيتية للقانون الدولي في عام 1984 إن "المعاهدة والعرف لهما قوة قانونية متساوية ومماثلة". 

وبموجب المادة 38 من نظام المحكمة الدولية الأساس يعتبر العرف الدولي بصفته برهاناً على الممارسة العامة المعترف بها كقاعدة قانونية واحداً من مصادر القانون الدولي. في بادئ الأمر تظهر ظاهرة جديدة من خلال الممارسة التي لا تنكرها أكثرية الدول ومحاكم القانون الدولي بل وتعترف بها في صمت. ثم تصبح هذه الممارسة عرفاً يتخذ صفة القاعدة العرفية القانونية. وفي كافة الحالات يظهر عنصران مترابطان هما الحاجة العملية الموضوعية التي لا تتوقف، كالعادة، على إرادة الناس ووعيهم. أولاً، وقرار الذوات العملي الواعي بشأن الاعتراف بهذه الممارسة، ثانياً، "توافق أو، بالأحرى، تطبق إرادة ذوات القانون الدولي كما يجب أن يقال في هذا الصدد". 

ويشير غ. تونكين بحق إلى أن "مشكلة القواعد العرفية للقانون الدولي تعتبر إحدى أكثر القضايا النظرية في القانون الدولي أهمية وتعقيداً في الوقت ذاته.(6) وبالفعل، ثمة كثير من النظريات في روسيا وفي الأدبيات الأجنبية التي لا يضع صاحب هذه السطور تحليلها نصب عينيه لأن مثل هذا التحليل يخرج عن نطاق الأطروحة. مع ذلك ينبغي التنويه بأن أغلبية الحقوقيين يعترفون بضرورة الاعتراف بين العوامل الأخرى بما يسمى بقاعدة عرفية في القانون الدولي pinion junis من قبل الدول أي توفيق إرادتها حسب قول غ. تونكين.(7) 

وفي القرن التاسع عشر أدى تطور العلاقات بين الدول على قاعدة الرأسمالية الصناعية إلى وجوب خوض النضال المشترك ضد "الجرائم الدولية" مثل القرصنة وتجارة العبيد. 

في رأينا، كان القانون الجنائي الدولي الذي نشأ في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر، ما زال في "حالة الجنين" في مطلع القرن العشرين. 

ويمكن اعتبار مقررات المنظمات والهيئات الدولية مصدراً مساعداً للقانون الجنائي الدولي أيضاً. ويمكن أن تنسب إليها قرارات الأمم المتحدة الخاصة بتسليم مجرمي الحرب وقرارات مجلس الرقابة على ألمانيا وبالأخص القانون رقم 10 الصادر عن مجلس الرقابة حول جرائم الحرب والقانون رقم 11 حول إبطال مفعول بعض القوانين الجنائية التي جرى تطبيقها في ألمانيا بضمنها قانون عدم جواز تسليم الرعايا الألمان وغيرها من القوانين. وتتضمن كل هذه المقررات، بالتأكيد، الأحكام الكفيلة بإحداث قواعد للقانون الجنائي الدولي. 

وتعد التشريعات الوطنية أيضاً مصدراً مساعداً للقانون الجنائي الدولي إذا لقيت هذه التشريعات اعترافاً بها على النطاق الدولي أي خارج حدود هذه الدولة أو تلك. على سبيل المثال، يمكن أن يقر قانون هذه الدولة أو تلك الخاص بتسليم الجناة قواعد مبنية على أسس المعاملة بالمثل مع دول أخرى. ثم يمكن للقانون ذاته أن يكتب أهمية اتفاقية دولية ليصبح هكذا مصدراً للقانون الجنائي الدولي. وتتضمن قوانين بعض الدول قواعد تنص على إلقاء المسؤولية الجنائية عن الجرائم المخلة بأمن دول أخرى. على سبيل المثال، تضن القانون الجنائي الألماني لعام 1971 فصلاً خاصاً عنوانه "الأعمال المعادية للدول الصديقة" كما تضمن القانون الجنائي السويسري لعام 1937 فصلاً خاصاً معنوناً الجرائم أو الجنح التي تعرض للخطر العلاقات مع الدول الأجنبية"...إلخ، ما عدا ذلك يمكن سياقة مثال دستور الاتحاد السوفيتي لعام 1977 الذي نص على إنزال عقوبة لقاء الدعاية للحرب والتحريض عليها. 

بالتالي، يمكن أن ينص التشريع الجنائي الوطني على نشوء حالات حين تصبح أسس المعاشرة الدولية هدفاً للاعتداء مما يجعل هذا التشريع مصدراً للقانون الجنائي الدولي.

منقول as

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكووووووووووووور وجزاكى الله خيرا 
وارجو من حضرتك شاكرا ان تدعمينى بالكتب او الابحاث بهذا الشان لاهميته لى.
لكى منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## تركي

الأخت أم خطاب ، فقط للتصحيح المقصود هن القانون الدولي الجنائي وليس الجنائي الدولي ، للإحاطة . وشكراً على طرحك .

----------

